# إعلانك يصل الى 16 ألف أيميل(16000)ب 500 ريال فقط



## fahoodi2009 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اعلانك يصل الى 16 الف ايميل (16000)ب 500 ريال فقط للطلب عبر الايميل [email protected] أو الجوال/0551984759 / والعدد في أزدياد ولله الحمد وكل مازاد العدد زاد المبلغ ووقت التواصل أخبرك بالمبلغ؛ تابعوا توقيعي لمعرفة العدد وأهلا بكم.

كل ماعليك تنسيق رسالتك كما تود وصولها للأعضاء وترسلها على الأيميل لأتأكد أولا من محتوى الرسالة وتكتب أول الرسالة أسمك+لقبك+رقمك للأتصال+عنوان الأيميل الذي ستراسلني عليه ثم أرسلك رقم حساب البنك لتحول المبلغ وبعد التحويل تخبرني مباشرة بالمعلومات المطلوبة (أسمك+لقبك+رقمك للأتصال+عنوان الأيميل الذي ستراسلني عليه+وقت تحويل المبلغ)عبررسالة على الجوال أو على الأيميل لأطابقها مع المعلومات التي في رسالتك للأعلان وشكرا.​


----------



## fahoodi2009 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: إعلانك يصل الى 16 ألف أيميل(16000)ب 500 ريال فقط*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## tjarksa (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: إعلانك يصل الى 16 ألف أيميل(16000)ب 500 ريال فقط*

بالتوفيق يارب .


----------



## fahoodi2009 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: إعلانك يصل الى 16 ألف أيميل(16000)ب 500 ريال فقط*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: إعلانك يصل الى 16 ألف أيميل(16000)ب 500 ريال فقط*

الله يووووووووفقك


----------



## fahoodi2009 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: إعلانك يصل الى 16 ألف أيميل(16000)ب 500 ريال فقط*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## fahoodi2009 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: إعلانك يصل الى 16 ألف أيميل(16000)ب 500 ريال فقط*

أغتنموا الفرصة الآن ولاتضيعوها وحقق الأنتشار لإعلاناتك ومنتجاتك وكل مايخصك.


----------



## fahoodi2009 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: إعلانك يصل الى 16 ألف أيميل(16000)ب 500 ريال فقط*

.............


----------

